# Creating an Infinity pattern



## KindoMalay (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I've just joined this community as it seems I'm enjoying making stuff. I recently finished the top rail of a balcony. Now I'm onto a bookcase, or rather perhaps a set of shelves better describes them. I bought a bosch plunge router to create the slots for the shelves to fit into. I've learned a lot already, making straight jigs etc. Now I want to make some patterns with the other router bits I have, namely the round nose one. As the bosch router is heavy and cumbersome for this kind of detail, I bought a fairly cheap 350w laminate trimmer which houses the round nose bit. The challenge I'm having is how I can make a jig to indent an infinity shape. I've come up with a few idea, none of which really fit the bill, so far. 

I found a more circular version which would probably be easier, but I prefer the other one I attached. 

Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.
Cheers
Colin


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

You can cut a template and use a bushing. Cutting the piece to go in the groove you just cut might be more of a challenge.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Colin! There are an infinite number of ways you can cut that... sorry, that was bad. :wink:

David


----------

